
Ask HN: Are software UX patents still used/enforced? - gitgud
The last big patent issue I can remember is the [1] Samsung vs Apple on the slide to unlock lawsuit.<p>Which is strange because it seems software is more homogeneous than ever. Everyone&#x27;s using the same standardised components and UX designs. Hamburger menus, pinch zoom, pull down to refresh... etc<p>Have companies given up trying to protect their UX ideas? Or is everyone somehow using open and free ideas, which can&#x27;t be patented?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;amp&#x2F;s&#x2F;www.news18.com&#x2F;amp&#x2F;news&#x2F;tech&#x2F;apple-wins-120-million-in-slide-to-unlock-patent-infringement-case-against-samsung-1569345.html
======
type0
Ideas shouldn't be patentable, implementation on the other hand might

[https://www.theregister.com/2020/05/21/gnome_foundation_sett...](https://www.theregister.com/2020/05/21/gnome_foundation_settles_patent_troll_lawsuit/)

